# Cichlid Wallpapers



## kbuntu (Apr 21, 2010)

Thought I share some nice Desktop Wallpapers I've designed. Hope u like them. More to come.

Resolution: 1680px by 1050px and iPhone - iPod version
Photo Credit: Håkan Eriksson and Matthew Mannell
File Size: 721KB
Download: Here



















Resolution: 1680px by 1050px and iPhone - iPod version
Photo Credit: Matthew Mannell
File Size: 455KB
Download: Here



















Resolution: 1680px by 1050px and iPhone - iPod version
Photo Credit: Matthew Mannell
File Size: 401KB
Download: Here



















Resolution: 1680px by 1050px and iPhone - iPod version
Photo Credit: Matthew Mannell
File Size: 360KB
Download: Here


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

nice wallpapers JP! thanks for sharing them


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

sweet i'm going to use them the next time i change my wallpaper on my laptop!

also what are the names of these fish love them!


----------



## kbuntu (Apr 21, 2010)

Crazy_NDN said:


> sweet i'm going to use them the next time i change my wallpaper on my laptop!
> 
> also what are the names of these fish love them!


1st: Labeotropheus Trewavasae

2nd: Aulonocara Baenschi, Aulonocara Firefish

3rd: Blue Jack Dempsey


----------



## slipstream (Apr 25, 2010)

Some great pictures there. Thanks


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

cool, hope theres still more coming


----------



## kbuntu (Apr 21, 2010)

glad u guys like it. Here you go. One more added.


----------

